# Beehive exterior finish



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in the final construction stage of two new beehives. They are made of 1x??? white pine scrap pieces that I accumulate and keep in a 55 gal. drum in the corner of my shop. In years past I have just slapped on two coats of exterior latex house paint and called it "good enough". The hives never receive any more care than the original paint job. And the finish usually lasts for 4 or 5 years before it starts to disappear and turn into white dust.

This time I'm thinking of applying some type of sealer prior to the latex finish coats. Don't ask me why - I just thought I'd try it.

Any suggestions on what kind of sealer or other material to use as a base for the latex? I do have to keep in mind that off-gassing of harsh solvents may be an issue. But the hives will sit in my barn for about 4 months before being put into service.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmmmmm. On second thought I could use a stain and some type of clear finish. I've seen natural wood finish on beehives and they look very nice. The finish would, no doubt, fade in the sunshine but it would be fun to try it. Any suggestions on this approach as well as the question above? Thanks.


----------

